# .NET and More > Silverlight >  checking services

## arkiboys

We have many windows services on several servers.
How do you suggest to build a silverlight 4.0 application which monitors these services on servers?
I am thinking to have a functionality to check the status of each service on each server every so often i.e. every few seconds...

What are your thoughts please? 
Thanks

----------


## MattP

Here's the msdn documentation on accessing Web Services: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...54(VS.95).aspx

Make sure you check the link there about accessing services across domain boundaries if there's multiple domains.

----------

